# شاهد كيف تصنع المسامير



## ديدين (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و بعد









يبين هذا الفيديو كيف تصنع المسامير و بدون إطالة أترككم مع هذا الفيديو الممتع

المشاهدة من هنا

تحياتي . . .


----------



## bader_m (27 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب قيم و مفيد بارك الله فيك 

تحياتي اليك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 أغسطس 2010)

وعليكم السلام ..
مشكور على الفيديو ..

مهندس ديدين ..

جميل كما أن هناك العديد من الفيديوهات في الموقع

*Suggestions*




5:01*+*Added to 
queue How It`s Made - Pliersby Discovery5517,725 views 


5:00*+*Added to 
queue How It's Made - Ropeby Tartius2815,311 views 


5:14*+*Added to 
queue How its made Crossbowby BiggBirdd63317,210 views 


5:41*+*Added to 
queue How Ten-Pin Bowling Balls Are Madeby Triwood197352,649 views 


5:01*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - soap barsby pavolpi36,216 views 


4:56*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - pastaby pavolpi7,230 views 


4:50*+*Added to 
queue How it's made: Jeansby EVAN199100,670 views 


4:41*+*Added to 
queue How Its Made- Plastic Containersby iambisu28,773 views 


5:06*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - golden chainsby pavolpi6,703 views 


5:04*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - hand sawby pavolpi2,739 views 


4:50*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - plastic bagsby pavolpi3,112 views 


2:37*+*Added to 
queue How It's Made _ Globeby danielkretsu3,143 views 


5:36*+*Added to 
queue How it's made Lithium Ion batteriesby Chicahominy148,709 views 


5:03*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - hockey puckby pavolpi1,974 views 


4:49*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - aluminium foilby pavolpi1,680 views 


5:10*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - marblesby pavolpi5,470 views 


4:54*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - chocolateby pavolpi12,579 views 


5:06*+*Added to 
queue How it's made - contact lensesby pavolpi6,939 views 


4:51*+*Added to 
queue How its made - pantyhoseby pavolpi6,554 views 


7:29*+*Added to 
queue How It's Made (Season 1 / Episode 6 / Part 1)by bamboopasia26,325 views 


Loading more suggestions... Load more suggestions


----------



## ديدين (28 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الدكتور محمد على هذه الإضافة القيمة
فعلا هي فيديوهات تعليمية جميلة جدا

تحياتي الخالصة


----------



## ماجد$ (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

​


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Ramdan kareem


----------



## pain master (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا موضوع رائع وننتضر منك المزيد


----------

